# restoring from a /very/ old backup with OS 3.0



## dev_null42 (Jun 4, 2002)

This week the drive in my TiVo decided to call it quits, so I hastily obtained a new disk from NewEgg. My sole backup image is one I made in 2002 which contains OS 3.0. Using mfstools I was able to write the image to the new disk and to boot the TiVo. The problem is that my daily calls to the TiVo server have not yielded an OS 7.2 upgrade. I desperately desire the update for I have no phone line within the house; I need to get my USB ethernet connection working as soon as possible. Thus my question is, how can I convince the TiVo server to give me the new OS upon the next daily call?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Are you calls completing successfully? I had a similair issue with my 140xx box. My original HD and backup were 3.2v4 and I could not get the connection to complete with an old USB adapter and ,#401 dialing prefix.

I had to solicit an image from somone with 4.x or higher and that solved my problem. After GS completed, the next call did upgrade me to the lastest software so I would think you should have the same results.


----------



## dev_null42 (Jun 4, 2002)

> Are you calls completing successfully?

That is a good question. When I trying to update it last night, the call was interrupted after an hour. When I re-made the call, this next one took only a half hour. I interpreted that to mean the TiVo knows how to resume its download after an interruption. Is the assumption correct?

(I admit it -- I am a TiVo phone newbie, having only used its modem once ever before.)


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Mine was failing while negiotating so if you are connected it takes 60 to 80 minutes to download software over the phone. The good part is that it does resume and the download does not re-start each time it is interrupted.

Let it complete and hopefully you will get the 7.2.x and be good to go.


----------



## dev_null42 (Jun 4, 2002)

After hours of banging my head, I have discovered the following:

0. My backup image is of an OS 3.0. Apparantly the ,#401 trick did not work until OS 3.2.

1. I neglected to mention that i tried to connect via Vonage.

2. The TiVo decided to reboot itself this evening, but failed with a green screen of death.

3. I suspect this is because its OS install failed due to loss of data from using Vonage.

4. On a whim, I researched using a PPP over serial connection. Alas, my TiVo has no serial port that I can see.

5. My next attempt was to connect the TiVo to a Powerbook via a phone line, and then host pppd in the Mac. Alas, minicom refused to answer the call, possibly because the program is not designed to work with the built-in USB modem.

Question: is there somewhere that I can just download an OS 4.0 or greater image?


----------



## dev_null42 (Jun 4, 2002)

I found the TiVo's serial cable. After further research I was able to connect it to a Linux workstation through a null modem cable. The writeup of my experience is at http://www.jtang.org/tivo/tivo-ppp.html. Hopefully others will learn from my follies.


----------

